# The Fashion Police: British bobbies tired of foot high helmets toppling off



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*London plans haute cop-ture*









British police officer, 2006. (AP Photo/Hermann 

LONDON - Scotland Yard has called the fashion police.
The bobby's uniform of the British police force may be iconic, but many officers are tired of their foot-high helmets toppling off when they chase suspects. 
The force has recruited students from the London College of Fashion, whose alumni include shoemaker-for-the-stars Jimmy Choo, to help redesign the uniform for the 21st Century, Metropolitan Police Deputy Assistant Commissioner Steve Roberts said Sunday.
As part of the project, students will reassess the bell-shaped helmets, which are made of cork.
"We will be working with the London College of Fashion to see how we can retain the traditions of the Met while ensuring our uniform is fit for 21st Century policing," Roberts said.
Members of the public, police officers and the Metropolitan Police Authority will be asked for their opinions on the new design, and a group of 50 male and female officers will test it, police said.

Information From: AP Wire Services


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

British police have used these helmets only when assigned to foot patrol. Cruiser officers have long lost the traditional head garb as it could not be word in a car. Their hats were more like our uniform hats (like the one seen in the background but dark blue). History tells us the traditional "Bobby Helmet" was worn so an officer could quickly be spotted on the crowded streets of London. Perhaps they, like police in Bermuda, will compromise by some officers wearing the helmet in high-visibility tourist areas where their jobs consist mostly of giving directions and posing for photos while the more active officers wear more practical headgear.


----------



## IrishTrooper (Apr 11, 2007)

The British are high on tradition and for that reason the traditional police helmet will continue to be worn but only on say ceremonial occasions and public relations duties.

As previously stated, they are not worn whilst on mobile patrols and are not really suitable for modern day operational policing.

Cheers.


----------

